# just need a little 240 info



## virus77 (Dec 3, 2003)

basically i was wondering if i get low compression pistons in the ka24de motor will i need rods also for up to 270 whp or will the stock ones be good, im not familiar with nissan motors, also what tire size does a SE model 240 fit in the back and what is recommended offset and width of a 18" wheel on a s14, im looking for hopefully a 255 or 265 in the rear.

oh yeah and is it better to buy a 95 so its obd1 or a 96 so its obd2, thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you might as well repace the rods while your in there


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

get a 96 with obd2. as long as you ain't throwin codes you pass inspection.. unless you're in cali

if you're in cali, get a 95 so you can screw yourself emissions wise with a car with less emissions crap on it


----------



## virus77 (Dec 3, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> get a 96 with obd2. as long as you ain't throwin codes you pass inspection.. unless you're in cali
> 
> if you're in cali, get a 95 so you can screw yourself emissions wise with a car with less emissions crap on it


well i do live in cali so i guess obd1 it is, whats your opinion on the rods, u think i could puch 270 or so whp on the stock rods, with low comp. pistons.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm with joel... might as well replace them while you're in there... you'll be happy you did


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

Joel's a twit... :thumbup: 

But I agree with the dark horse. Go the rods, for piece of mind if anything. Teh beauty of them is that they will take the abuse of more rev's if you decide to go a bit higher than stock max RPM.





BlueBOB said:


> i'm with joel... might as well replace them while you're in there... you'll be happy you did


----------



## teamxtremenismo (Jan 2, 2004)

*don't waste your time. check this out..*

I have a ka24de for sell motor tranny ecu and mounts for $800.00 but no one wants it why, need oil pump and bottom end checked out.... but has brand new clutch. if you anybody let me know, but here it is, your waste your time building a ka24de because the center bearings on the crank are not reliable on it. I talk to 
Mckinnely Nissan in CA and its will last maybe 5,000miles if your lucky, drop the S14 or S15 JDM swap, it worth it. I am ordering a red top S14 swap for $2800.00 plus sending my harness to him and getting it shipped, let me know I can get you anything you want. JDM RULES.......

email @ [email protected]


----------

